# Bonnet Creek or local to Disney, Orlando, Florida



## Vanessanne (Jul 9, 2018)

Looking for a 1 or 2BR from 7/20 (plus a day or two).  Flexible on less than a week as well as I'll already be in FL.  Really looking for something little kid friendly, i.e. splash pad, lazy river.  Thanks for any leads - new here, but seems like a great and helpful community!


----------



## funtime (Jul 9, 2018)

Vanessanne said:


> Looking for a 1 or 2BR from 7/20 (plus a day or two).  Flexible on less than a week as well as I'll already be in FL.  Really looking for something little kid friendly, i.e. splash pad, lazy river.  Thanks for any leads - new here, but seems like a great and helpful community!


I have a reservation for a 2 BR condo at Legacy Vacation club for one week 7/22-29.  Please email me at hobby328@yahoo.com.  Very affordable.


----------



## Crafty71 (Jul 10, 2018)

Vanessanne said:


> Looking for a 1 or 2BR from 7/20 (plus a day or two).  Flexible on less than a week as well as I'll already be in FL.  Really looking for something little kid friendly, i.e. splash pad, lazy river.  Thanks for any leads - new here, but seems like a great and helpful community!


Hello,

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is showing availability from July 22-27 in a 1-bedroom deluxe. Please send me a PM if you are interested.

Cheers!


----------



## Vanessanne (Jul 10, 2018)

I am all booked.  Thank you all!


----------

